# [Lab501]AMD's HD 7870 volt modded to 1500MHz



## furyn9

That's awesome


----------



## Disturbed117

Sweet!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Not 1500MHz.









And that's actually pretty impressive. Still less than what my 7970 gets at 1150 / 1600 though. Impressive nonetheless though.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Not 1500MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's actually pretty impressive. Still less than what my 7970 gets at 1150 / 1600 though. Impressive nonetheless though.


Not in all tests no,they were ran at varying clocks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Not 1500MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's actually pretty impressive. Still less than what my 7970 gets at 1150 / 1600 though. Impressive nonetheless though.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in all tests no,they where ran at varying clocks
Click to expand...

Ahhh.....


----------



## neoroy

Hi Redwoodz, that is an awesome score!!!





















How did you do that? Btw vgpu stay 1.250volt at 1500mhz??? I see it on Afterburner monitoring.
So far with air cooling I manage to get this :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Note : Do you get mis-read in vgpu voltage like mine? In afterburner, max was *1.60volt* ... thats not possible right? I only set max on 1.30volt. HWmonitor also mis-reads myvoltage.


----------



## jordantmack

I have an AMD Firepro w7000 4gb (based on amd 7870) that i have watercooled the core with and left the cooling plate on all the other components and have a fan blowing on it. Do you think this mod is possible on the firepro? Also do you think the extra 2gb of vram will improve the score alot?


----------

